# Best way to say you're leaving?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Men never feel guilty about moving barns so why should you. Just let them know that you will be moving to another barn because of the scheduling isn't working well for you. The trainer may have helped you pick out a horse but there's an ulterior motive - a steady customer with board and lessons.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would make arrangements to move my horse to the new barn and get the horse moved. I would pay them for 30 days board, not training, and let them know that I had moved for further training. By paying them an extra 30 days board in lieu of notice, you're making sure they aren't hurt financially. I don't like giving 30 day notice anymore, too many kookie BOs out there that quit feeding horses and otherwise go off the deep end.


----------



## PeppersMama (Feb 1, 2014)

I didn't even consider that, thank you!!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> Men never feel guilty about moving barns so why should you. Just let them know that you will be moving to another barn because of the scheduling isn't working well for you. The trainer may have helped you pick out a horse but there's an ulterior motive - a steady customer with board and lessons.


What do men have to do with it? :?



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I would make arrangements to move my horse to the new barn and get the horse moved. I would pay them for 30 days board, not training, and let them know that I had moved for further training. By paying them an extra 30 days board in lieu of notice, you're making sure they aren't hurt financially. I don't like giving 30 day notice anymore, too many kookie BOs out there that quit feeding horses and otherwise go off the deep end.


As I always recommend when someone's moving, if there's ANY question as to how the BO will react I ensure that there's a spot and arrangements for me to move my horse to TODAY in case the BO goes off the deep end. You always hope that you don't have to resort to that, but better to be safe than be forced to keep your horse in a bad situation when the new barn doesn't have an open stall yet. Since I doubt you want to be paying board in two places or leave your friend in a bad position I'd just ask them how much notice they need before your horse's departure. Every barn I've left essentially said to leave when it was convenient for me, but I still asked as a courtesy. Anything over 30 days and I obviously wouldn't have obliged :wink: If you don't have a 30 day notice in a boarding contract and you want to hurry up and split then you can, but I'd avoid it if you can help it. With adequate notice there's zero reason to feel guilty.

Just meet up with them and say "Hey Susie, I need to have a talk with you" and explain the situation. Say that you really appreciate all of their help over the years, but your schedule has changed and you'd like to move to a different facility. Talk about how much notice/payment they'll require before departure, and it doesn't need to be a heartbreaking thing. Be brief about your reasons for leaving, and unless they go nuts you should be able to make the split relatively painlessly.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

real it is a " man " thing ??? where do they come from


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

are they honest decent people? then just talk to them . Pay the board only, and make arrangements and move your horse.


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

The way I took what Saddlebag said was that men are much less emotional...

Leave the emotions out of it, do what's going to make you & your horse happy 
Let them know you appreciate what they've done for you & just leave on good terms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PeppersMama (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I think I needed a more level-headed crowd than myself in this case.

The facility I've been looking at is family owned, very well maintained and the boarders I've talked to are all super happy. I just need to treat this like business I guess and stop panicking


----------



## horsecrazed09 (Sep 24, 2012)

At the end of the day it must come down to what is best for you and your horse. Make sure you give notice so that they can have a heads up and fill your absence. You say the place is tight on money. That to me sounds like a big road sign to get out now before things go downhill. I have witnessed how fast things in the horse stable can change.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just be honest OP. reword your middle paragraph, and sorted.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I always found it hardest to leave from places that were very small (i.e. just one family boarding a few horses) or when the BO was a friend. It always felt to me like they were taking it personal in the sense of them not taking good enough care of my horse. I never found a really elegant way to exit and even got yelled at once.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I agree with most of the posts, but I would refrain from offering specific reasons on why you chose to leave ( schedules, training etc ), because it just leaves the door open for them to try to overcome your objections. They could simply attempt to meet your concerns. 
I would keep it short and professional. Paying them for the extra month would certainly be a class thing to do on your part and would probably make everyone feel a bit better. They have been good to you, but in large part because you have been a good boarder. It works both ways.

My very best to you.


----------



## PeppersMama (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks again for the advice. Yesterday was Pepper's first day in her new pasture and she's doing great. I saw her full out gallop for the first time ever!

She got in a few scuffle but has a new boyfriend, apparently.


----------

